# new member, problem with underdrive pulley (i think)



## demonmadesteel (Jun 4, 2005)

Hye i'm new to this site, i've already posted something on the new member forum. I was wondering if anyone has heard of any problems with the Unorthodox racing pulley, an a 2002 alt 3.5se I had one installed on mine and used the right sized Gates belts that the instructions recomended. Not long after I had the pulley installed the car started making a squealing sound, i thought it was the belts, but when i took the car in for the 60k mile service i had them check it out and they said it was fine. The sounds only gotten worse. I'm not really sure what it is


----------



## ProjectAltima (Nov 24, 2003)

I had the same problem about two years ago. It is the clutch bearing in the air conditioner. It fell under my dealer warranty at the time.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

People actually pay for the 60K mile service??


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i have the same squeaking going on...


----------



## z33nismo (Feb 18, 2006)

*Unorthodox pulley SQUEALING*

I have the same problem, I have the recommended belt sizes and I had it on for 1 day; it started to squeal at a fairly cold night. And it is REALLY bad right now! DId you resolve your problem?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Use the Gates Belts. I have the K060408 and K404305. No squealing. One of them is not the recommended belt, but it works.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

if a belt sqeauls, its loose. tighten it up


----------



## z33nismo (Feb 18, 2006)

*squealing*

the recommended sizes are 44.5" & 35.3" and yours are 40.8" & 30.5" aren't they some what a bit small? Also, OVER tightening can cause squealing too! Anyone has that problem?

My A/C Belt is tighter than the alternator belt but the squealing noise only happens when the A/C is on. And when the A/C is off, the noise goes away! 

Any MECHANICS here? PLS ADVISE!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

z33nismo said:


> the recommended sizes are 44.5" & 35.3" and yours are 40.8" & 30.5" aren't they some what a bit small? Also, OVER tightening can cause squealing too! Anyone has that problem?
> 
> My A/C Belt is tighter than the alternator belt but the squealing noise only happens when the A/C is on. And when the A/C is off, the noise goes away!
> 
> Any MECHANICS here? PLS ADVISE!


Do a search and you will get This. It's already been discussed in detail, I know, I started the thread. Not only are those the recomended sizes, but the ones I used, as well as many other people. Do you have a VQ or a QR? QR uses STOCK belts, VQ doesn't. Here is a link to UR instructions, with recomended belt sizes. After contacting UR I also verified that the sizes I used would work just fine. There is only about a 1/4-1/2 difference in them and the ones UR recomends.


----------

